# M.V. Walter Helwig



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Do anyone have any info or photos of a ship that was around in 1970 name the M.V. Walter Helwig.

Thanks


----------



## Wribbenhall (Mar 19, 2009)

Newfoundland Sailor said:


> Do anyone have any info or photos of a ship that was around in 1970 name the M.V. Walter Helwig.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Clarence
I cannot find that name in the usual records-which doesn’t mean to say it does not exist,but perhaps you mean WALTHER HERWIG?…….
If so,the following details apply:-
Trawler/Research vessel *WALTHER HERWIG *(I), built by Weser Seebeck,Bremerhaven,W.Germany in 1963 for the W,German Gov’mt.
Tonnage 447 dwt.
Diesel-electric 15 kts.
LOA 83.3 m.
Beam 12.6 m.
　
Subsequent History:Sellings and/or Renamings.
72 ANTON DOHRN(II) - 87 LANCELLA(II) - 87 FALKLANDS RIGHT(I) - 91 BRUCELLA(II)
Disposal Data:
BU New Holland 2.93 (not completed until 2003)
　
I Cannot find any pics of her yet-only the newer Walther Herwig (II and III).
Similarly when she was renamed ANTON DOHRN (II), I Can only find ANTON DOHRN (I) ;FALKLANDS RIGHT (II) and LANCELLA(I and III) and BRUCELLA ( I)……..if you know what I mean.
Best Regards
Wribbenhall


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks, I think you maybe right. If you get a photo can you let me know please.


Thanks


----------

